# First Spawn, HM Dumbo x HM



## Lergannn (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello! Here I will be posting progress, questions, and results relating to my first spawn. I want to introduce myself first; My name is Logan, I'm 15 years old and live in Boise Idaho. I've had fish since I was 5, and always have been fascinated by them. In August of 2014 I purchased my third Betta, and first in 5 years; Mac. He is a double tail half moon. He got me into Betta keeping. Now, Mid October I have 7 fish. 2 males (Mac; double tail half moon, Pacific; Dumbo half moon) and 5 females (Crystal; Veiltail, Cleopatra; Crowntail Allie; Half Moon, Kali; Super Delta, and a baby betta, I'm assuming is a female; Fio) Anyways, I have a 20 gallon tub set up with 6 inches of water. I have a foam cup cut in half taped to the side, a heater that keeps it at 78/9 degrees, along with a fake plant. For foods, I have infosuria for the first day or so thats been growing for around a week and a half, I also have brine shrimp eggs and a hatchery built, and a microworm culture ready to be harvested. Several of my friends are taking the fish once they're adults, and any fish that I can't home will be taken to Petco for them to sell (arrangements made). I plane on feeding them microworms as their primary food, and brine shrimp every two to three days. When the time comes, I have a filter ready to help maintain clean water, and will perform a 50% water change once a week after the first 3 weeks. Anyways, heres some picture of the fish. I'm breeding a silver halfmoon female, who is larger than the male :| and the male is a half moon dumbo. I plan to release them to spawn Wednesday at the earliest, if she has breeding striped and his bubblenest is made.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

You may want to keep an eye on them during the process (though not TOO close of an eye... fish like their privacy too) to make sure the male is successfully wrapping the female. I know it is possible to spawn with a male smaller than the female, but it will take them quite awhile to get the wrap right and it may be a source of frustration/fatigue for your fish.

Good job on taking care of all the details beforehand, though! Good luck!


----------



## Lergannn (Sep 16, 2014)

I will make sure to watch them, he hasn't started a bubble nest, despite the ones he blows in his own tank when not with a female. Will have to see, I know some bettas build a nest as they spawn. Hopefully these two will without issue.


----------



## Lergannn (Sep 16, 2014)

Spawn day! Today is the day! The female is conditioned, with vertical stripes along her side. Pacific, unfortunately hadn't made a bubble nest, but is flaring, and hangs out under the foam cup, hopefully he'll make one once the eggs a laid! Will update soon. :-D


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

What a pretty pair!  Hope the spawning goes well!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

very nice pair but that female is actually a copper. Or that's what she looks like


----------



## Lergannn (Sep 16, 2014)

Bad news.. Pacific was too aggressive so I had to take him out, instead I'm breeding her with my half moon double tail. He is much bigger and has impressive dorsal and anal fins compared to pacific.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

What was he doing to her?


----------



## Lergannn (Sep 16, 2014)

Lots of biting, about a quarter of her anal fin is gone, but she still seems fine. Mac is gentle, and shouldn't hurt her any more.


----------

